# a taste of luckycraft



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

if you want some luckycraft crankbaits but dont wanna cough up the cash take a look at theese

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/crankbait-bodies/341523.aspx
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/crankbait-bodies/341524.aspx

i like the american shad


----------



## Nickk (Jan 22, 2008)

those are cool, just add hooks?

anybody have experience with these?


----------



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

i am guessing you need to add hooks i ordered a few to see how they look so ill let you guys know when i get em


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2008)

Are they made of plastic or wood? I need 6-8 pre-painted wooden bodies with dive bills, and no hooks, for a ballcap rack I want to make.


----------



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

janns netcraft has wood also check them out www.jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## little anth (Jan 25, 2008)

i got em today they are nice


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

the first and second pic are the same color just at a different angle the second one dives to 6 ft ant first and third are shallow 1-2 ft


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2008)

They are nice looking baits.. 

I remember seeing a thread here about the split rings that pull free when you get snagged That might be the way to go since you need to add them anyway..

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

yea ive seen them i already bought split rings but next time ill give em a try


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 26, 2008)

I have seen those split rings, but I would't trust them on a monster fish. Could you imagine how frustrating it would be if a record bass was hooked, only to pull you split rings off. Id rather lose a lure regardless of the cost. The only way I would use them is if I could test them out by reeling in Esquired :lol:


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

if that happened i would be pissed :evil: i would call the company and yell at them


----------

